# Bocina conectada a PC, activada al llegar un e-mail



## raul_21 (Feb 21, 2012)

Buenas,

mi duda creo que es un tanto peliaguda...

Necesito conectar una bocina electrica (de barco) a la salida de un PC y que cada vez que llegue un correo salte un aviso sonoro.
El PC estará en un taller, por lo que el nivel de db es muy alto... si no es esa la mejor solución, cual sería? 

muchas gracias por toda la ayuda que podáis ofrecerme!


----------



## biker2k3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Podrias poner una luz si hay mucho ruido, tipo que parpadee un led medio potente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2012)

He visto que algunos routers tienen un led que parpadea para avisar de correos en una cuenta.

Saludos !


----------



## raul_21 (Feb 22, 2012)

y como hago lo de la luz? no puedo meter un router, es una empresa que ya tiene sus propios routers switches, etc...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2012)

Si te encargan un trabajo , alguna ayuda te tienen que dar con el tema de su red . . . 

Una de las soluciones es que le habiliten esa función a alguno de sus routers y entonces vos le ponés este *sensor* enfrentado en ese led.

Otra solución es comprar un router económico (50 dólares) que tenga esa función y que ellos lo configuren y lo conecten a algún lado que les resulte conveniente de su red , así te sentís más cómodo para meterle mano  y pegarle el sensor con epoxi  o meterle mano adentro.

Saludos !


----------



## raul_21 (Feb 23, 2012)

que routers son los que tienen esa función?

gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2012)

raul_21 dijo:


> que routers son los que tienen esa función?
> 
> gracias


 
Yo tengo un TREND-NET que lo hace , el router que necesitás es bien básico , no necesitás siquiera que tenga WI-FI.

Saludos !


----------

